# shampoo concern and question!!!



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

well ever since i ran out of doggy shampoo ive been washinq randy in human body wash. i do not use soap bars. i always wash in this cream body soap called olay' and i like it. i know he should be using only doggy shampoo but he seems absolutly fine with it. :hello1: his fur has gotten even softer and looks healthier :hello1: ! which is amazinq to me! so i was just wonderinq should i completly stop using this "soap" until i buy him his doggy shampoo again, should i continue using it until i get more, or should i just keep using this?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Our smooth coated babies can go a month (or even much more) without being bathed. I do not know how often you are bathing him.

I, personally do not use hair nor body products with harsh surfactants (cleansers), so NO sulfates (sodium lauryl sulfate, sodium laureth sulfate, etc.) so I also would not use those on the girls. MANY commercial products sold for us-and our pets-contain those. 

I bathe them in organic baby wash or one of my gentle cleansers.

I am also very sensitive to other ingredients and fragrances and therefore I treat the girls as I do myself and do not use products that are heavy in those.


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> Our smooth coated babies can go a month (or even much more) without being bathed. I do not know how often you are bathing him.
> 
> I, personally do not use hair nor body products with harsh surfactants (cleansers), so NO sulfates (sodium lauryl sulfate, sodium laureth sulfate, etc.) so I also would not use those on the girls. MANY commercial products sold for us-and our pets-contain those.
> 
> ...



i wash him every 2 weeks because my mothers fiance complains about him stinking or shedding alot, when he really does not.

and what name brands do you prefer on your chi's?


----------



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

leiahrandy said:


> well ever since i ran out of doggy shampoo ive been washinq randy in human body wash. i do not use soap bars. i always wash in this cream body soap called olay' and i like it. i know he should be using only doggy shampoo but he seems absolutly fine with it. :hello1: his fur has gotten even softer and looks healthier :hello1: ! which is amazinq to me! so i was just wonderinq should i completly stop using this "soap" until i buy him his doggy shampoo again, should i continue using it until i get more, or should i just keep using this?


If I were you I would stop using it ASAP human soap is not made for animals that is why they do not test it on them the chemicals they use in our soaps are too harsh for animals and although it may not effect him now it may have bad reactions later on we once washed our old Chi in the same bath water my son had just finsihed using he had johnsens baby shampoo in there and my Chi got an awful hematoma and had to be taken to the vet ASAP and put on meds it instantly swelled up and turned a bright reddish purple color it was very scary. So please just be careful if I were you I would just wait until you get some doggy shampoo again besides Chihuahua's rarely need to be bathed in the first place so I think he can wait


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

Boss said:


> If I were you I would stop using it ASAP human soap is not made for animals that is why they do not test it on them the chemicals they use in our soaps are too harsh for animals and although it may not effect him now it may have bad reactions later on we once washed our old Chi in the same bath water my son had just finsihed using he had johnsens baby shampoo in there and my Chi got an awful hematoma and had to be taken to the vet ASAP and put on meds it instantly swelled up and turned a bright reddish purple color it was very scary. So please just be careful if I were you I would just wait until you get some doggy shampoo again besides Chihuahua's rarely need to be bathed in the first place so I think he can wait



oh wow! i thought some ppl said that if you ever ran out of doggy shampoo to use johnsons baby soap next. thanks for the warning!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

leiahrandy said:


> oh wow! i thought some ppl said that if you ever ran out of doggy shampoo to use johnsons baby soap next. thanks for the warning!


Johnsons baby soap is made for _babies_, not adults. The skin of the average person and a baby is very different.

Don't use body wash on him, you could be exacerbating the problem by over bathing him as well.

There are plenty of good quality shampoos for pets. I have used with success the Pet Head and Kong lines which have shampoos, conditioners, conditioning sprays, clean wipes, leave in conditioners etc. etc.

Pet head makes wipes and sprays that can be used in between baths to diminish smell and condition the coat which I find decreases shedding. There should be no need to bathe more than once a month, mine sometimes go even longer with no problem.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Pet Head Poof! Blackberry Vanilla Magical Deodorizing Spray - Grooming - Dog - PetSmart

I use this every other week or so, it keeps their coats moisturized and provides an agreeable smell.


----------



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

I use the furminator shampoo and brush it helps alot and they have a deshedding shampoo also it would be good to use dog purfumes in between to help the odor.


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

I also use the pethead shampoos. They last forever and smell nice. The blueberry/oatmeal one makes them really soft. Their spray stuff is nice smelling too and works well between baths. The scent stays for at least a few days. Maybe pick a smell your mom's fiancee likes lol.


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

Cambrea said:


> I also use the pethead shampoos. They last forever and smell nice. The blueberry/oatmeal one makes them really soft. Their spray stuff is nice smelling too and works well between baths. The scent stays for at least a few days. Maybe pick a smell your mom's fiancee likes lol.


^^^^^ oooh okay, that sounds nice. and thats good that the fur is still very soft. lol and i will def. let him pick the scent lol. :hello1:



Boss said:


> I use the furminator shampoo and brush it helps alot and they have a deshedding shampoo also it would be good to use dog purfumes in between to help the odor.


^^^where would the furminator be located at? and i didnt know they had dog perfurms! lol 



Amandarose531 said:


> Pet Head Poof! Blackberry Vanilla Magical Deodorizing Spray - Grooming - Dog - PetSmart
> 
> I use this every other week or so, it keeps their coats moisturized and provides an agreeable smell.


^^^^oh okay, i will look into that, looks good. 



Amandarose531 said:


> Johnsons baby soap is made for _babies_, not adults. The skin of the average person and a baby is very different.
> 
> ^^^^i dont use baby soap for anything.  (ewww face lol) and oh i know that but i thought a few people said when they ran out of doggy shampoo they used the baby wash thing and that it was perfectly fine for them? i did not know.
> 
> ...



^^^^ okay, yes i knew i shouldnt be bathing him so much. and is pet head the name of the shampoo? :hello1:


----------



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

You can get furminator at petsmart, petland and some other stores but I am not sure where you are located and if any stores out there carry it. All pet stores even walmart sells pet perfume it is usually in the cat isle though.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

What are you feeding your lil guy? Food plays a big role in how your doggie smells.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> What are you feeding your lil guy? Food plays a big role in how your doggie smells.


Yep, that's exactly what I was coming here to say.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Everything us humans use on our bodies and in our bodies is poisonous!! Filled with chemicals & poisons. I use a vet prescribed shampoo currently, but it's $9.00 a bottle and when it's finished I will use Johnson's Baby shampoo. I have twin 5 years olds that will continue to use Johnson's baby shampoo well into their 20's & hopefully til they die. I plan to start using it as well when I finish the rest of what's left. I've used Johnson's baby shampoo on my chi and it's never caused any reactions. She came out sooooo soft and smelled really good. I love it.


----------



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

woodard2009 said:


> Everything us humans use on our bodies and in our bodies is poisonous!! Filled with chemicals & poisons. I use a vet prescribed shampoo currently, but it's $9.00 a bottle and when it's finished I will use Johnson's Baby shampoo. I have twin 5 years olds that will continue to use Johnson's baby shampoo well into their 20's & hopefully til they die. I plan to start using it as well when I finish the rest of what's left. I've used Johnson's baby shampoo on my chi and it's never caused any reactions. She came out sooooo soft and smelled really good. I love it.


I would be EXTREAMLY careful about suggesting the use of Johnsons if you read my erlier post my Chi had an EXTREME reaction to it and had a hematoma he had to be taken to the vet immidetly and he was swollen a reddish, purple color for like 2 weeks.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Boss said:


> I would be EXTREAMLY careful about suggesting the use of Johnsons if you read my erlier post my Chi had an EXTREME reaction to it and had a hematoma he had to be taken to the vet immidetly and he was swollen a reddish, purple color for like 2 weeks.


Oh, really??? I'm sorry to hear that. Can you tell me which Johnson's you used? What it the clear shampoo or lilac? I'll try to find your other posts. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

woodard2009 said:


> Everything us humans use on our bodies and in our bodies is poisonous!! Filled with chemicals & poisons. I use a vet prescribed shampoo currently, but it's $9.00 a bottle and when it's finished I will use Johnson's Baby shampoo. I have twin 5 years olds that will continue to use Johnson's baby shampoo well into their 20's & hopefully til they die. I plan to start using it as well when I finish the rest of what's left. I've used Johnson's baby shampoo on my chi and it's never caused any reactions. She came out sooooo soft and smelled really good. I love it.


Johnsons baby shampoo contains formaldehyde, as do most of the baby shampoos. Just because it is marketed as gentle and good for babies, doesn't mean it is. 

Group finds carcinogens in kids bath products - USATODAY.com

Scientific studies show that Johnson's baby shampoo contains formaldehyde measured at 200ppm (parts per million). It is a by-product of the manufacturing process. 

From the website cited above ....

Avoiding controversial chemicals at the supermarket could be a daunting task, the report says. None of the baby bath products tested in the Campaign for Safe Cosmetics' new report list formldehyde and 1,4-dioxane on their labels, since they're formed as manufacturing byproducts and aren't added intentionally.

The group says consumers can look out for ingredients that are likely to contain either of the chemicals, though, including: peg-100 stearate, sodium laureth sulfate, polyethylene and ceteareth-20, quaternium-15, DMDM hydantoin, imidazolidinyl urea, diazolidinyl urea and sodium hydroxymethoylglycinate.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I use this one:
Buy California Baby Calming Shampoo & Bodywash Online at drugstore.com

Here is the ingredient deck:
Aqua (Purifed) Water, Aloe Vera (Aloe Barbadensis) (*), Decyl Glucoside (*), Lauryl Glucoside (* corn, coconut and palm), Quillaja Saponaria (soap bark), Herbal Blend, Cereus Grandiflorus (Cactus) Flower Extract (* cactus), Calendula (Calendula Officinalis) Flower (*), Carageenan (Irish Moss) (*), Viola Tricolor (Pansy) Extract (*), Salix Alba (Willow Bark) (*), Yucca Aloifolia Extract (* yucca), Vegetable Glycerin, Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Seed Oil (* jojoba oil), Tocopherol (Natural Vitamin E), Panthenol (Vitamin B5), Citrus Grandis (Grapefruit) Seed Extract (grapefruit), Polyaminopropyl Biguanide (extremely mild non-invasive preservative), * Certified Organic


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> I use this one:
> Buy California Baby Calming Shampoo & Bodywash Online at drugstore.com
> 
> Here is the ingredient deck:
> Aqua (Purifed) Water, Aloe Vera (Aloe Barbadensis) (*), Decyl Glucoside (*), Lauryl Glucoside (* corn, coconut and palm), Quillaja Saponaria (soap bark), Herbal Blend, Cereus Grandiflorus (Cactus) Flower Extract (* cactus), Calendula (Calendula Officinalis) Flower (*), Carageenan (Irish Moss) (*), Viola Tricolor (Pansy) Extract (*), Salix Alba (Willow Bark) (*), Yucca Aloifolia Extract (* yucca), Vegetable Glycerin, Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Seed Oil (* jojoba oil), Tocopherol (Natural Vitamin E), Panthenol (Vitamin B5), Citrus Grandis (Grapefruit) Seed Extract (grapefruit), Polyaminopropyl Biguanide (extremely mild non-invasive preservative), * Certified Organic


Thanks for this! Although very expensive & I would have to order online, I am definitely going to get a couple of bottles.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> Johnsons baby shampoo contains formaldehyde, as do most of the baby shampoos. Just because it is marketed as gentle and good for babies, doesn't mean it is.
> 
> Group finds carcinogens in kids bath products - USATODAY.com
> 
> ...


Here is just another example of when I finally think I'm on the right track, I'm punched in the face with facts, which it is my own fault for not doing the research & reading the label! It's making me sick to my stomach!! Thanks for this info!!!


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

I agree with what's being said about baby shampoos. I just learned, in PA school so medically correct, that it is pure detergent and is one of the harshest shampoos out there. I wouldn't use it on me, much less an infant. Crazy how well marketing works huh?


----------



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

woodard2009 said:


> Thanks for this! Although very expensive & I would have to order online, I am definitely going to get a couple of bottles.


Some shampoos can be quite expensive I know the furminator shampoo I buy is $19.99 a bottle but its like a 1Litre and lasts long as the Chihuahua is not very big


----------



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

I know my husband and I are very careful when it comes to dish soap we currently only buy Dawn Antibacterial soap because it is not as harsh as some of the others some of them actually say "if swallowed do not induce vomiting and call the poison control" and they want you to wash your dishes with that YUCK.... lol it's just gross


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Chemicals are tricky.

The fact is, they get your body, house, dishes etc. clean but at a price.

I've been slowly switching things here and there, I use primarily METHOD cleaning products which aren't the best, but better and they are affordable. 

The "better" you want, the more you pay.

I haven't looked it up as far as chemicals go, but try looking into the METHOD line, they make just about everything and the products are packaged nicely, smell wonderful, and are affordable in comparison to what I was already using.

Methodhome.com


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

While we're on this subject...

Gracie is a SC. She has absolutely NO odor at all, except the hint of shampoo right after I bathe her. I bathe her once a month, sometimes even running over into 6 weeks. 

She never has that "I've been outside" smell. 

Is this unusual?

I use natural baby shampoo with both of mine now, but I used to use Biolage human shampoo and conditioner on Pedro - his coat was really a mess when we first got him, and he needed the extra hydration. Eventually, we were able to handle it with diet alone.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't think that's unusual, mine don't generally smell unless they've been into something smelly.


----------



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

Amandarose531 said:


> Chemicals are tricky.
> 
> The fact is, they get your body, house, dishes etc. clean but at a price.
> 
> ...


Thanks I will look into it and see what is in them and go from there I always have a hard time with dish washing tablets I do not like phosphates so its pretty hard to find something that does a decent job that is phosphate free I know method has a dishwasher soap but I cant recall if I ever tried it and I believe its phosphate free as well.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Boss said:


> Thanks I will look into it and see what is in them and go from there I always have a hard time with dish washing tablets I do not like phosphates so its pretty hard to find something that does a decent job that is phosphate free I know method has a dishwasher soap but I cant recall if I ever tried it and I believe its phosphate free as well.


Well, like I said - when you cut out chemicals you sometimes cut out effectiveness.

I've used the METHOD dish tabs, they aren't too bad. Don't expect miracles if you aren't rinsing off your dishes as they go in, but that's with any dish tabs.

I adore the multipurpose sprays, and the household cleaners. I have yet to part with my Dawn dish soap, but baby steps.

The product that sold me on METHOD was Steel for Real, it's a stainless steel polish, and since my OH can't stop leaving fingerprints - it's a wonderful product in my house


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I switched form Dawn to Seventh Generation and I LOVE it! Also use their laundry soap and Method fabric softener sheets. FAR less chemicals!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I use gentle oatmeal based shampoos and conditioners. Every two weeks is a little much I think. You could try brushing him for shedding and using wipes to wipe him down to smell better or a gentle puppy deoderant spray.

I clean almost everything in my home with White distilled vinegar now. After reading so much about how things like Febreeze, mopping cleaners, etc... being bad for them to breathe I just decided to change my habits. It is much cheaper and works really well on about everything from the laundry to floors and bathroom, etc...


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

leiahrandy said:


> i wash him every 2 weeks because my mothers fiance complains about him stinking or shedding alot, when he really does not.
> 
> and what name brands do you prefer on your chi's?


The best way to get rid of the doggie smell is from the inside, like preventing the smell instead of just treating it. My smooth has a lovely popcorn smell naturally, it's yummy! What do you feed at the moment? xx


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

Oops just realised I repeated what flippedstars said already.


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> What are you feeding your lil guy? Food plays a big role in how your doggie smells.


^^i feed him pedigree hard food, and this moist and meaty little treat. 



Brodysmom said:


> Yep, that's exactly what I was coming here to say.


^^lol, okay 



woodard2009 said:


> Everything us humans use on our bodies and in our bodies is poisonous!! Filled with chemicals & poisons. I use a vet prescribed shampoo currently, but it's $9.00 a bottle and when it's finished I will use Johnson's Baby shampoo. I have twin 5 years olds that will continue to use Johnson's baby shampoo well into their 20's & hopefully til they die. I plan to start using it as well when I finish the rest of what's left. I've used Johnson's baby shampoo on my chi and it's never caused any reactions. She came out sooooo soft and smelled really good. I love it.


^^yes, i thought you could use it on dogs or chi's, and i hope it wouldnt have any reaction to my randy either... 



Boss said:


> I would be EXTREAMLY careful about suggesting the use of Johnsons if you read my erlier post my Chi had an EXTREME reaction to it and had a hematoma he had to be taken to the vet immidetly and he was swollen a reddish, purple color for like 2 weeks.


^^omg!!! what did you use exactly?? and yes all chi's are different so some do have reactions. 



Amandarose531 said:


> Chemicals are tricky.
> 
> The fact is, they get your body, house, dishes etc. clean but at a price.
> 
> ...


^^^okay, im lookinq at the site now. and yes i would like affordable but good for randy.



kimr said:


> While we're on this subject...
> 
> Gracie is a SC. She has absolutely NO odor at all, except the hint of shampoo right after I bathe her. I bathe her once a month, sometimes even running over into 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


^^^no thats not unusual to me. randy sometimes gets that ive been outside smell because he actually rolls in grass, and idk what was there. 

and using human shampoo, i didnt think it was deadly chemical, so at least im not the only one using it, 



jesuschick said:


> I switched form Dawn to Seventh Generation and I LOVE it! Also use their laundry soap and Method fabric softener sheets. FAR less chemicals!


^^ really? i gotta look into this...! :hello1:



HollieC said:


> The best way to get rid of the doggie smell is from the inside, like preventing the smell instead of just treating it. My smooth has a lovely popcorn smell naturally, it's yummy! What do you feed at the moment? xx


^^^^well he doesnt actually "stink" its more like an odor that my mom's fiance doesnt like.. and ifeed him pedigree( not the can food) and moisty and meaty treats.



Yoshismom said:


> I use gentle oatmeal based shampoos and conditioners. Every two weeks is a little much I think. You could try brushing him for shedding and using wipes to wipe him down to smell better or a gentle puppy deoderant spray.
> 
> I clean almost everything in my home with White distilled vinegar now. After reading so much about how things like Febreeze, mopping cleaners, etc... being bad for them to breathe I just decided to change my habits. It is much cheaper and works really well on about everything from the laundry to floors and bathroom, etc...


^^^ yea, i relized every 2 weeks was alot. and i do have a brush for him, i just never thought about brushing him <<(fail, lol)
and im going to look for where there is doggy spray, ill check out walmart first to see if they have it or if its a good price.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a hard time understanding how the use of a shampoo can cause a 'hematoma'. A hematoma stems from trauma (injury) or blood disorder. Anything is possible, I suppose, but I'd be very hesitant to blame it on the shampoo! 

And, isn't formaldehyde illegal to use in new products? It's my understanding that it used to be in baby shampoo, but isn't anymore, according to my hairdresser. It's certainly not listed as an ingredient for the ones that I've used.


----------



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

kimr said:


> I have a hard time understanding how the use of a shampoo can cause a 'hematoma'. A hematoma stems from trauma (injury) or blood disorder. Anything is possible, I suppose, but I'd be very hesitant to blame it on the shampoo!
> 
> And, isn't formaldehyde illegal to use in new products? It's my understanding that it used to be in baby shampoo, but isn't anymore, according to my hairdresser. It's certainly not listed as an ingredient for the ones that I've used.


I used the yellow Johnson's baby shampoo I was not the one who blamed the shampoo it was the vet he didn't have any injury that we knew of unless he fell while we were not home "he liked to climb on the counters" I recently had another bad experience with Johnson's baby shampoo my 1 year old tried the new extra conditioning shampoo and she broke out in nasty hives all over her body we instantly stopped using ALL Johnson's baby products and switched to Aveeno which is actually still made by Johnson and Johnson INC but that is what the pediatrician recommended because it is oatmeal based


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i use baby shampoo a generic version i get at albertsons it has cleaned and made my busters coat very shinney and he seems allright with it no problems i also use it on my toy poodle and he has the softest curls i ever seen


----------

